# Gerber to launch Bear Grylls line of Knives & Multi-tools...



## [email protected]

Bear [email protected] said:


> filming today for the launch of the BG/Gerber range of multi-tools and knives. I am super proud of these and Gerber have done a great job.



According to his Facebook blog Bear announces this Gerber/Grylls alliance I guess they saw how much his special edition "Bayley" knife is commanding at retailers... I don't mind some of the Gerber gear this could prove an interesting development :thumbsup:


----------



## Bierkameel

In my opinion Gerber makes a lot of crap and Bear is also crap, he is not a real survivalist, he does it all for the show.
But I'm interested to see what they are going to create.


----------



## woodentsick

In my opinion gerber isn't that great anymore. Also IMO anyone that thinks BG is crap and fake, is shallow minded and stupid.
Just my $0.02 

but I'm looking forward to what gerber will come up with


----------



## woodentsick

Bierkameel said:


> Bear is also crap, he is not a real survivalist, he does it all for the show.



you're saying he doesn't know how to survive after spending a multitude of years in various armies, doing and learning various crafts? You might not like his antics on the show but please don't say he isn't a real survivalist, ok? Tv and real life aren't the same thing, hope you get that


----------



## carrot

woodentsick said:


> In my opinion gerber isn't that great anymore. Also IMO anyone that thinks BG is crap and fake, is shallow minded and stupid.
> Just my $0.02
> 
> but I'm looking forward to what gerber will come up with


IMO anyone that disagrees with _my_ opinion is shallow minded and stupid.



Not a fan of Bear and not a fan of Gerber.

Obviously some people have missed the controversy.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Woodenstick, you need to review CPF rule 4. Flaming a poster is prohibited. You can disagree with a post, but don't demean a poster.

Bill


----------



## StarHalo

Knives and multi-tools designed for brief survival situations by day and a hotel suite by night..


----------



## AnAppleSnail

woodentsick said:


> you're saying he doesn't know how to survive after spending a multitude of years in various armies, doing and learning various crafts? You might not like his antics on the show but please don't say he isn't a real survivalist, ok? Tv and real life aren't the same thing, hope you get that


I would state that his claimed record would be easily checked, and rather impressive. But the things they do to make the show filmable make it a joke. As one example, the "Urban jungle" (whatever) show has him doing some rather silly things. Nobody who wants to live for long crawls through sketchy roof vents with a pitch torch, shoulder-tackles top-story doors in factories, blows up dumpsters, etc. A survival show would be extremely boring if they didn't fake things.


----------



## DaveG

Some times Bear does go over the top on his show.But give the guy credit for getting some people to at least consider safety and well being.I bet more folks EDC a light or knife due to his and other such shows now.Just my .2 cents.


----------



## cal..45

BG makes a tv-show for entertainment, nothing more, nothing less. i too have to laugh hard sometimes about his survival skills but it's amusing and entertaining none the less. 

as for gerber: i only have one knife from this company, the profile fixed:






you can get this pretty cheap but make no mistake, the build quality is superb (for the price) so is handling and cutting abilities. if gerber would make a bigger version of this knife and a good kydex cheat (profile cordura cheat sucks), it could be a real winner IMO.


cheers


----------



## f22shift

i dont know why all the hate for bg. everyone knows the show is staged like all great entertaining shows like top gear.

i dont discount him as a person because his producer tells him to do this and that.
i totally respect les stroud for his skills. i would still respect him if he had someone dragging his cameras instead of himself.


----------



## [email protected]

f22shift said:


> i dont know why all the hate for bg. everyone knows the show is staged like all great entertaining shows like top gear.



Don't you be dragging the Stig into this! :tsk: 


Seriously whilst I'm a fan of pretty much most survivalist programs I genuinely thought a new Gerber blade development might be kinda' neat and though I'll never be able to justify an S4 Baley a Grylls/Gerber product could be a real possibility :thumbsup:


----------



## Colorblinded

f22shift said:


> i dont know why all the hate for bg. everyone knows the show is staged like all great entertaining shows like top gear.
> 
> i dont discount him as a person because his producer tells him to do this and that.
> i totally respect les stroud for his skills. i would still respect him if he had someone dragging his cameras instead of himself.


I wouldn't exactly compare anything about BG's show to Top Gear... and don't sully the good name of TG by trying to do so!


----------



## Vortus

I have always liked Gerber. Prob since I started eating...  j/k The few I had were good solid tools. BG, I figure it's like wrestling. Behind the show, there are real athletes. I hope they make things that are durable and useful, not gimmicky and cool looking. Will see.


----------



## entoptics

The show is mildly entertaining, but I don't think there are enough "don't try any of this if you really need to survive" warnings preceding the show.

In terms of actual survival skill/methods/philosophy, the guy (or his handlers) often suggests downright insane behavior (climbing into box canyons and swimming under debris, or plunging into a raging river to float downstream faster). I hadn't heard about the attempted wild horse riding till I saw the articles posted by Carrot


As for gerber tools, I've found them pretty darn good value with decent warranty and build quality for the price. Since I'm a sucker for all things sharp and bright, I'm interested in what the Gerber/Gryllis Brain Trust will come up with...
:thinking:


----------



## kramer5150

Bierkameel said:


> In my opinion Gerber makes a lot of crap and Bear is also crap, he is not a real survivalist, he does it all for the show.
> But I'm interested to see what they are going to create.



He's ex-British special forces. The British government has been training elite tactical teams longer than most of us here on CPF have been alive.

The show is 100% staged for television entertainment... but that is no reflection of Bears survival knowledge. If you really think he has no survival skills you need a reality check.

As for Gerber... I am not a fan one way or another, but more choices can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Colorblinded said:


> I wouldn't exactly compare anything about BG's show to Top Gear... and don't sully the good name of TG by trying to do so!



Your post is in jest? Right? This is CPF where mostly the emphasis is on lighting but we also discuss other hobby interests, such as knives. Let's keep the posts nice and polite, and treat each other with respect.

Bill


----------



## BatteryCharger

f22shift said:


> i dont know why all the hate for bg. everyone knows the show is staged like all great entertaining shows like top gear.


I think that is the problem. Too many people *DON'T KNOW* that it's fake and could potentially get themselves into much worse trouble if they ever tried his advice in a real survival situation. I'm not aware of any warnings on the show not to do what he does, other than maybe some fine print.

Additionally, in the beginning, they flat out lied to everyone, trying to pretend it wasn't staged. "Bear" lost all credibility to me after that, especially considering his name isn't even "Bear", he's still trying to pull that one off. I won't pad his pocket book by buying into his fake image. The fact is, his show would have never got past the first episode, if they wouldn't have lied and acted like he was doing it all alone.

"Bear Grylls" is a *character* in a made up TV show. Much the same as Donald Duck. I have no doubt that he's well trained in survival, but few survival experts would ever recommend the things he does on TV...


----------



## Monocrom

woodentsick said:


> In my opinion gerber isn't that great anymore. Also IMO anyone that thinks BG is crap and fake, is shallow minded and stupid.
> Just my $0.02


 
You're entitled to your opinion.

By the way, you might not want to click on the following link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Monocrom said:


> You're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> By the way, you might not want to click on the following link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is



The TV show is faked. The man is not.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Jesus Christ.............. anyone have any info on the products or is this a pissing match about some guy none of us will ever meet?


----------



## [email protected]

kramer5150 said:


> He's ex-British special forces.



He was actually Ex-Territorial (Army Reserves/Part time soldier) who completed the SAS training program which is from all accounts as tough as hell and an honour to be even included in the course selection process (he also spent time training with the French Foreign Legion), yeah he's a tough nut definitely and yeah he utilizes local survivalist expert knowledge (many do) but I was kinda' hoping we could focus on the potential new Gerber line up...


----------



## Monocrom

AnAppleSnail said:


> The TV show is faked. The man is not.


 
Then he's doing an awfully good job of p*ssing away his hard-earned reputation. The show presents itself as being authentic. Not just something for entertainment purposes. 

When you watch Chuck Norris in an episode of "Walker, Texas Ranger;" you know you are watching a series designed for entertainment purposes. It's Chuck Norris playing a role. He once mentioned in an interview that the cool looking spin-kicks that his character performes are just for entertaining the audience. Walker uses them. Chuck Norris wouldn't. He's for real when it comes to martial arts. He knows how easy it would be to counter a spin-kick in real life. 

That's not what Bear does in his show. When you watch the show, you are watching *him*. It's not as though it's blatantly obvious that he's playing the role of a make-believe survivalist. (It's not even implied.) The show presents itself are being real. And for those who don't know any better, they think it is real. The entertainment is presented as fact.


----------



## StarHalo

Sgt. LED said:


> Jesus Christ.............. anyone have any info on the products



"Nothing yet.."


----------



## Monocrom

I decided to ask the other guy. He keeps smiling, but also has no info. :devil:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

[email protected] said:


> focus on the potential new Gerber line up...


My experience in the past is that Gerber has made decent knives at the price. If they keep it up and don't go all tacticool survival on us, the GB line should turn out ok. I'm sure that he'll advise them as a survival expert, not a TV personality.


----------



## Colorblinded

Bullzeyebill said:


> Your post is in jest? Right? This is CPF where mostly the emphasis is on lighting but we also discuss other hobby interests, such as knives. Let's keep the posts nice and polite, and treat each other with respect.
> 
> Bill



Jest? No, not really. What follows is why:



BatteryCharger said:


> I think that is the problem. Too many people *DON'T KNOW* that it's fake and could potentially get themselves into much worse trouble if they ever tried his advice in a real survival situation. I'm not aware of any warnings on the show not to do what he does, other than maybe some fine print.
> 
> Additionally, in the beginning, they flat out lied to everyone, trying to pretend it wasn't staged. "Bear" lost all credibility to me after that, especially considering his name isn't even "Bear", he's still trying to pull that one off. I won't pad his pocket book by buying into his fake image. The fact is, his show would have never got past the first episode, if they wouldn't have lied and acted like he was doing it all alone.
> 
> "Bear Grylls" is a *character* in a made up TV show. Much the same as Donald Duck. I have no doubt that he's well trained in survival, but few survival experts would ever recommend the things he does on TV...


That's the problem I see, BG's show takes itself seriously. Anyone watching Top Gear knows that it very much does not take itself all that seriously.

Gerber and Bear Grylls together makes sense for both as far as marketing & money making opportunities but it'll do nothing but kill off any respect I had for Gerber. I am however curious to see what products they're bringing out and so on & so forth.


----------



## Bierkameel

kramer5150 said:


> He's ex-British special forces. The British government has been training elite tactical teams longer than most of us here on CPF have been alive.
> 
> The show is 100% staged for television entertainment... but that is no reflection of Bears survival knowledge. If you really think he has no survival skills you need a reality check.
> 
> As for Gerber... I am not a fan one way or another, but more choices can't be a bad thing.


I know he has the skills and I know that he climbed mount everest.
But would a ex special forces guys swing to the wood by ropes to look like Tarzan?
And all the eating of bugs and drinking from a camel turd makes him look like a monkey.
I like Ray Mears or Les Stroud, they don't do things like that.


----------



## Sgt. LED

StarHalo said:


> "Nothing yet.."


:twothumbs That's perfect!


----------



## DM51

Let's stop this nonsense, shall we? :sick2: 

This section of the forum is for discussions about knives, not about opinions as to the credibility of TV personalities. 

So, _ENOUGH_ about Bear Grylls and his exploits. If you want to discuss him, you may try your luck in the Cafe or the u/g. _NOT_ here.


----------



## woodentsick

kramer5150 said:


> He's ex-British special forces. The British government has been training elite tactical teams longer than most of us here on CPF have been alive.
> 
> The show is 100% staged for television entertainment... but that is no reflection of Bears survival knowledge. If you really think he has no survival skills you need a reality check.
> 
> As for Gerber... I am not a fan one way or another, but more choices can't be a bad thing.



That is exactly what I think - the show does not reflect Bear's actual survival knowledge.


----------



## woodentsick

Bullzeyebill said:


> Woodenstick, you need to review CPF rule 4. Flaming a poster is prohibited. You can disagree with a post, but don't demean a poster.
> 
> Bill



I'm sorry, all I meant was that I think it's unfair to Bear Grylls if he is being made fun of and losing credibility just because the TV producers are forced to make him do entertaining stuff... You can say you don't personally agree with the survival tips, but please don't degrade Bear! As an individual, he has all the skills of people like Les Stroud, but the show doesn't want him to demonstrate those, because then the fan base would be much smaller. Once again, I didn't mean to demean anyone, sorry if it sounded like that. Hope you guys change your opinion of Bear as a person!


----------



## DM51

woodensick... right above your 2 posts is my post specifically instructing members to cease the off-topic discussion of Bear Grylls and his activities. You have completely ignored that post.

Please therefore take a couple of days away from here, and use them to reflect on the inadvisability of failing to comply with instructions given by a moderator.


----------



## nbp

Bear really rails on his knives in the show, i.e. uses them with a stick or rock to chop down small trees etc. So whatever Gerber is giving him to use is clearly pretty tough, and I would figure he would expect a lot out of anything they put his name on. If they put out a decent heavy duty folder for hunting/fishing/camping activities, I might be interested. I await release!


----------



## Monocrom

He has used a variety of knives on the show, including a Gerber Gator. Wonder if it'll be a pimped out Gator.


----------



## gswitter

I'll give Gerber the benefit of the doubt, because I'm rather fond of the Gerber/Hinderer knives.

But they also made the worst light I've ever purchased (Omnivore), so I'll be plenty skeptical, too.


----------



## TMorita

Do not buy the Bear Grylls knife sharpener...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bosp4-pyTM

I don't watch TV, so the first time I heard of him I said, "I didn't know bears were aquatic much less have gills".

Toshi


----------



## [email protected]

Monocrom said:


> He has used a variety of knives on the show, including a Gerber Gator. *Wonder if it'll be a pimped out Gator.*



I think you might have something there, in pretty much all the episodes I've seen he has a recurring "theme" for his knives, that being primarily straight/serrated combo edges & folding blade design (though he also uses fixed blade designs) 

Thus it'll either be a folding or fixed combo blade style knife, with all the batoning his knives receive you'd think it would be the latter :thumbsup:


----------



## jzmtl

The BG/Gerber MT will be a variation of Gerber's MP600 series, but instead of a saw blade coupler that can take various jigsaw blades, it will have a key coupler that will fit various keys from five star hotels to $20 roadside motels.


----------



## dano

People in this thread are STILL having issues keeping it on topic :shakehead...Here's a link to the BG knife:

http://outdoorsurvivalclothes.com/p_31803/Product_Archive.html


----------



## [email protected]

I like the addition of the flint stick in the knife's holster design, a similar approach to Ray Mear's Bushcraft knife/flint combo just a racier design and integrated sharpening stone, the combo edge remains true to BG's apparent blade preferences :thumbsup:


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

Hmmmm, I might have to pick one up...


Looks like a fancy version of the Prodigy.


----------

